# Es wird wohl kein Kormoran mehr in Thüringen geschossen



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember








*Es wird wohl kein Kormoran mehr in Thüringen geschossen....​*Über die Kormoranverordnung in Thüringen hatten wir ja schon berichtet:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321787

Wenn man dann mal so ein bisschen rumsucht, kommen immer wieder interessante Dinge zu Tage. 

So, wie wir auch beim Thema Nachtangelverbot in Baden-Württemberg Videos der Debatte im Landtag zeigen konnten, gibts das auch in Thüringen hier beim Thema Kormoranverordnung:
http://plenumonline.fem.tu-ilmenau.de/thueringen/Default.aspx?TOPcount=21&Location=landtag

Die Debatte im Thüringer Landtag geht ungefähr eine Stunde und wurde in 3 Videos unterteilt.

Nach meinen Infos werden die aber wieder gelöscht und sollen jetzt noch ca. 2 Wochen zu sehen sein.

Wer sich also als Thüringer Angler informieren will, was welche Abgeordnete im Thüringer Landtag zum Thema Kormoran sagten, der sollte nicht zu lange warten mit dem Anschauen. 

Rechts ist die Liste zu sehen der Abgeordneten, die zum Thema geredet haben.

*Stand der Dinge um die Kormoranveordnung*
Da die zuständige Ministerin zu den Grünen gehört und die auch eher seeeehr kormoranfreundlich eingestellt ist, kann man direkt auf der Seite des Ministeriums sehen:
https://www.thueringen.de/th8/tmuen/ 

Hier der direkt Link zum Kormoranthema:
https://www.thueringen.de/th8/tmuen/aktuell/neues/94348/index.aspx

Da es sich hier um eine Verordnung handelt, kann das die Ministerin leider im Alleingang machen, is dabei weder auf das Parlament noch auf die Koalition angewiesen.

Und wie auch in Baden-Württemberg beim Nachtangelverbot die Grünen (da immerhin größte Partei) die CDU am Nasenring durch die Manege ziehen, schaffen das die "kleinen" Grünen scheinbar auch mit ihren Koalitionspartnern in Thüringen.

Nach unseren Informationen (siehe auch Link oben beim Ministerium) soll die Verordnung zwar verlängert werden, aber in der Ausführung so, dass es praktisch keinen Abschuss mehr in Thüringen geben wird (es soll z. B. nur in Fischschutzgebieten erlaubt sein, die es in Thüringen wohl noch gar nicht gibt und die erst ausgewiesen werden sollen, in vielen Gebieten darf überhaupt nicht bejagt werden und in der Brutzeit pauschla gar nicht).

In wie weit die Thüringer Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei da informiert sind, ob sie auch die Videos ihren Zahlern zur Verfügung stellten, was sie unternehmen über ihre dubiosen Petitionen hinaus an konkreter Lobbyarbeit, das ist leider komplett unbekannt.

Wir bleiben weiter am Thema dran und werden berichten, wenn wir Neues erfahren.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Ossipeter (23. November 2016)

*AW: Es wird wohl kein Kormoran mehr in Thüringen geschossen*

Wo ist der Kotz-Smiley? Da wird nicht nur den Anglern, sondern besonders den beruflichen Teichwirten die Lebensgrundlage und ebenso den Hobbyteichwirten, die Beide für den Erhalt dieser Jahrhunderte alter Naturlandschaft verantwortlich zeichnen, die Lebensgrundlage für Beruf und den Erhalt dieser uralten Teiche entzogen! Wenn keine Reduzierung der chinesischen Kormorane erfolgt, europaweit, wird die Teichwirtschaft und die damit verbundene Biosiversividät aufgegeben, gehen für zig Tierarten die Grundlagen verloren.


----------



## BERND2000 (24. November 2016)

*AW: Es wird wohl kein Kormoran mehr in Thüringen geschossen*

DANKE, Thomas mal interessant das so zu verfolgen.

 Aber in einen Punkt gehen solche Diskussionen ganz vorbei.

 Es dreht sich immer darum ob Sie geschossen oder vertrieben werden dürfen.....

 Vergesssen wird dabei, das so etwas ja eher Fischerei und Teichwirtschafft betrifft, die das dann aus eigenen Interesse tun.
 Vergessen ist dabei, das eigentlich der Staat gefordert wäre, das *selbst* flächendeckend zu regeln.
 Gehört sicher zu den Grundlagen und nicht zu dem was Einzelne selbst regeln sollten.

 Im Extrem aber. denke ich an Wanderhindernisse in B.W.Straßen wo sich die Fische stauen, weil der Staat bei Planung und Bau versagte und nun gleich wieder versagt wenn die Fische dort von hunderten der Kormorane gefressen werden.
 Halt nur ein Nachfolgeproblem.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2016)

*AW: Es wird wohl kein Kormoran mehr in Thüringen geschossen*

Ich würde Dir nicht groß widersprechen wollen.

Ja, das fand ich auch interessante Infos..

Auch erschreckend..........................................................................


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2016)

*AW: Es wird wohl kein Kormoran mehr in Thüringen geschossen*

PS:
Aktuell, der DAFV zum Thema Kormoran in Thüringen:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...lt-der-artenvielfalt-und-den-fischartenschutz

Ob die Plan haben, was da wirklich passiert (s.o., Debatte und Ministeriumsaussagen)?????


----------



## Werraschreck (30. November 2016)

*AW: Es wird wohl kein Kormoran mehr in Thüringen geschossen*

Hallo Thüringer

Es ist eine Schande bei über 20000 Anglern in Thüringen noch keine 500 Einschreibungen bei der Petition erreicht wurden sind. Ich kann es auch nicht nachvollziehen warum der LAVT eine Onlinepetition macht ohne Rechtskraft. Leute hier geht es nicht um Verbandskram sondern um unsere Gewässer. 

                                Tobias


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Es wird wohl kein Kormoran mehr in Thüringen geschossen*

Habe gerade den neuesten Entwurf durchgelesen, der jetzt von der rot-rot-grünen Koalition wohl als Erfolg gefeiert wird (siehe auch Pressemeldung:
http://spd-thl.de/Presse/Pressemitt...ende-Interessen-bestmoeglich-unter-einen.html) 

Leider ist das nicht als hohles Politikergeklingel.

Es hat sich quasi substantiell nichts geändert, weiterhin lassen sich beide rote Parteien von der grünen Ministerin am Nasenring durch die anglerfeindliche Manege führen ...

Nur ein Beispiel:
Normal geschossen werden dürfen Kormorane nur in Fischschutzgebieten (die es noch gar nicht gibt), die "Ausnahmeregel" ist auch nicht besser: _der Abschuss nach § 1 ist jedoch zulässig an bewirtschafteten Anlagen der Teichwirtschaft und Fischzucht und in Naturschutzgebieten, die vorrangig dem Fischartenschutz dienen; Naturschutzgebiete dienen vorrangig dem Fischartenschutz, wenn der Schutz von Fischen im Schutzzweck in einer eigenen Ziffer, auch in Verbindung mit anderen im Gewässer lebenden zu schützenden Arten, benannt wird._

Ob es überhaupt solche Gebiete gibt, weiss ich nicht, müssten die Thüringer mal eruieren. Fischschutzgebiete müssen jedenfalls erst ausgewiesen werden...

Fakt ist:
Damit wird mit der neuen Verordnung der Abschuss von Kormoranen definitiv gewollt erschwert, die LINKE und die SPD lassen sich von der grünen Ministerin weiterhin gegen die Interessen kleiner Leute wie der Angler instrumentalisieren..


----------

